#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-04
<poningru> wait what?
<poningru> Burgwork?????
<poningru> I thought you quit???
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Joe_CoT> can someone take a look at my installfest poster?
<Joe_CoT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewJerseyTeam/Events/InstallfestJune?action=AttachFile
<Burgundavia> Joe_CoT: looks good
<Joe_CoT> thanks!
<poningru> Burgundavia: uh...
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<poningru> your box at your old work is still logging in I think
<poningru> Burgwork: 
<poningru> unless you got a new job?
<Burgundavia> yep, haven't logged off yet
<poningru> ah gotcha
<Burgundavia> welcome to userful
<poningru> just put in the 2 weeks?
<elkbuntu> heh, you quit userful?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, so you were serious about staying until their dental did your wisdom tooths, then bailing? Cool.
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> audrey is reading my resignation letter now
<Burgundavia> lets just say I am pulling no punches
<Madpilot> dare you to post your resignation letter to your blog :)
<elkbuntu> heh, or at least let special people like us read it
<Madpilot> or at least a sanitized-for-your-protection version?
<elkbuntu> lol
<Burgundavia> no, I dare not
<Burgundavia> but I can let some of you read it, for sanities sake
<Madpilot> that scathing, is it?
<elkbuntu> you know my email
<Burgundavia> pretty much
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: meldraweb?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yep melissa @ and dot com
<Burgundavia> ok, inbound to both of you
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, elkbuntu: ^
<elkbuntu> readin
<elkbuntu> nice
<Madpilot> good. Going to present it in person, I hope? With email backup, CC'd to "*@userful.com"?
<Burgundavia> nah, email it tomorrow morning
<Burgundavia> any major comments on the writing style, etc?
<Madpilot> somewhat flowerly, but that's genetic
<Madpilot> :P
<Madpilot> lose the 'progressive' in the last line.
<Burgundavia> right. We are the children of teachers
<Madpilot> "Thirdly" should say something along the lines of 'well below industry standard'
<Burgundavia> right, fixed that
<tonyy> jenda: http://www.madman2k.net/article/69
<poningru> Burgundavia: send it my way?
<poningru> I promise not to let it leak out
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, 2nd para: "Also understand that my...etc" can go. Not relevant
<Burgundavia> heh
<tonyy> Burgundavia: You're leaving whateverthatplaceiscalled?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> some of us are looking at my resignation letter right now
<tonyy> Burgundavia: got another plan lined up?
* tonyy wouldn't mind reading too
<Burgundavia> geez you people
<Burgundavia> I will just blog it </kidding>
<poningru> poningru a ufl .edu
<tonyy> We're very curious people
<poningru> ;p
<tonyyarusso> <-- @ just about anything...lol
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, like I said, a sanitized-for-your-protection (from lawyers) version...
<Burgundavia> I intend to say that I am leaving
<Madpilot> is an enormous amount of potential in this area... [which Oozerful has failed to realize|meet|live up to|words to that effect] ." 
<Madpilot> sod. part of that was supposed to be in PM.
<Burgundavia> right
<beuno_> gooood evening
<Burgundavia> hey beuno_
<Burgundavia> beuno_: go ahead and launch the UWN. I am busy working on my resignation letter and don't have time/mental space to work on teh UWN
<beuno> aah, I'm glad to hear that  :D
<beuno> I'll walk the dog and see where we're at
<beuno> boredandblogging: this issue looks great  :D
<nixternal> hola marketeers!
<beuno> hello nixternal
<nixternal> how goeth the UWN?
* nixternal is currently upgrading to Sid
<nixternal> so far so good
<beuno> the UWN is about 20 minutes from hitting the virtual printers
<nixternal> hehe
<beuno> aaah, how's the packaging world treating you?
<nixternal> I am working on some Debian stuff now
<nixternal> trying to get them packaged and tested tonight, so they can get uploaded by the time I wake up, and then I can request a sync for ubuntu tomorrow afternoon :)
<beuno> cool, it's great to see people taking the time to push the work upstream
<beuno> have you considered helping out with the "Debian Collaboration Team"?
* beuno goes into recruiting mode
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> been to busy..I am with the Debian KDE team doing work there, working with KDE on getting a lot of things fixed in KDE 4, oh and then there is this whole Ubuntu/Kubuntu thing :)
<nixternal> but if you need some help, I am sure I can squeeze you in somewhere ;p
<nixternal> I know I am missing something
<beuno> nixternal: that would be great, any minutes anyone can spare are welcome
<nixternal> oh ya, the family and school :D
<beuno> lol, that little thing...
<nixternal> ya
<beuno> just suscribe to the mailing list for now
<beuno> *subscribe
<beuno> the rest will come   :D
<nixternal> hehe, you will push me to the 100 mark in mailing lists maybe!!
<nixternal> link me to the list if you can
<beuno> well, if I do, I want to be mentioned somewhere   :p
* nixternal is to lazy to go to lists.ubuntu.com ;p
<beuno> it's not very hight traffic at the moment
<nixternal> heh, I can change that :)
<nixternal> I will BCC it in everyone of my emails
* beuno https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-dct
<beuno> hahahahaha
<beuno> always fun
<nixternal> man, Ronnie Tucker must be sitting at his email client awaiting them
<beuno> he's really quick to answer, isn't he...
<nixternal> subscribed
<nixternal> does he hang out here on IRC at all?
<beuno> I haven't seem him more then once or twice for a specific reason
<nixternal> ooh, I am in the UWN...lovely
<nixternal> ahh...trying to get him to remove the automatix link
<nixternal> guess someone hasn't taught him the anti-automatix rules
<nixternal> ;)
<beuno> with your last name misspelled apparently
<nixternal> brb
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> I spelled my lastname wrong?
<nixternal> brb...
<beuno> :D
<beuno> I'll fix it
<nixternal> thank you
<beuno> thanks for subscribing   :D
<nixternal> no problem...you have a wiki page detailing the work you have been doing?
<beuno> nixternal: there are a few, but it's outdated, I have been working the past 3 weeks, and I still have everything down on paper, I will add everything after passing it through the mailing list. Meanwhile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DCT/
<nixternal> I joined the LP, approve me ;p
<beuno> I'll think about it    :D
<nixternal> hehe
* beuno approves quick before nixternal has secoind thoughts
<nixternal> muhehe
<beuno> you're in, now get to work (?)
* beuno remembers he has 6 pages of drafts to summarize
<nixternal> there you go, now you have a KDE guy on the team
<beuno> great, I'll send the email this week to get the ball rolling again, and put together a list of bite size tasks
<beuno> I'll be at debconf from 8th-23rd, so I'll get a LOT of work done over there  :D
<nixternal> man, I wish I could make it
<beuno> next year it's in Argentina, so it seems you might even be a DD by then  :D
<beuno> I'll be a local!
<nixternal> oooh, Argentina, I am there
<beuno> cool!
<beuno> I'm helping organize it, so you have someone to blame if everything goes wrong
<beuno> (I'll point you to the person)
<nixternal> hehe
<tonyyarusso> dd?
<beuno> Debian Developer
<nixternal> hopefully dd by end of year
<nixternal> I am going through a dd bootcamp here...one of the original dd's is taking time out to work with me...super cool dude
<beuno> I saw you where on your way
<beuno> having someone guide you makes things so much easier..
<beuno> (not that I've gone through it yet, just talked to a lot of people)
<nixternal> heck ya..and someone that helped write most of the guides, cdbs and debhelper stuff in 1995
<nixternal> that is a big help
<beuno> a *lot*  :D
<Madpilot> 1995? Wow - Jurrasic Dev!
<beuno> and it helps Ubuntu a lot too
<beuno> (as in having everything go upstream faster)
<nixternal> ya he is...even forced him at knife point to sign my gpg key..that is how we do it here...sign my key or you get cut!
<beuno> hahaha
<beuno> the siging party in edinburgh looks pretty messy
<beuno> people are very picky on IDs
<nixternal> only bad thing..the dude is so stinkin' rich, he has all of the toys in the world...and I want just 2% of them :)
<nixternal> I have 34083 forms of ID
<nixternal> well my passport expired, and I can't update until all of my parking tickets are paid
<beuno> well, it seems just passports will be accepted
<beuno> :p
<nixternal> and the crappy part about that, I have to request a court date for each ticket
<tonyyarusso> lol
<beuno> doesn't sound very easy
<nixternal> it isn't easy
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #43 is out, UWN #44 is in progress to be released Sunday June 10th
<nixternal> I am like..OK, how come I just can pay you $1500 to $2000 or whatever now?
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<nixternal> because of their age, a judge has to sign off on each one
<beuno> that much huh?
<nixternal> umm, you can -t this channel
<tonyyarusso> $2000 in parking tickets?????
<nixternal> not like a bunch of outsiders come in and change the topic
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: I am hoping it is that low
<nixternal> there is almost 30 total
<beuno> jenda should probably do it and be blamed for it when something goes wrong
<nixternal> unpaid tickets, not all parking
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: what did you do, park illegal every day for a year?
<nixternal> 4 rollerblading ones too I think
<tonyyarusso> How do you get a rollerblading ticket?
<nixternal> well that, and not paying the $1 tolls on the highways
<nixternal> well, the rollerblading tickets are a story all to their own
<beuno> well, you'll fit in great driving over here then...
<nixternal> 2 of them were for rollerblading in an "anti-roller anything" are
<nixternal> a
<nixternal> and 1 was for disobeying traffic laws
<nixternal> and the 4th was for fleeing & eluding a parking enforcement officer
<nixternal> didn't know he was chasing me until I got to work, and hid in the starbucks :)
<tonyyarusso> Any felonies you have to share with us nixternal ?
<beuno> lol
<nixternal> nope...all non-misdameanor traffic offenses
<nixternal> even the fleeing and eluding was a traffic offense because he wasn't a real cop
<nixternal> still was funny...he ran 3 blocks just to get me
<nixternal> I had already ordered my starbucks when he ran up
<beuno> wouldn't want the coffee to get cold...
<beuno> nixternal: if you got a minute, can you go through the UWN fridge story?
<nixternal> heh, the first time I did the renewal on my passport, they told me I had owed $1500 in child support..which was a mistake on my part..so I fixed it..that took 6 weeks..it took them 6 weeks to deny me..so I get that fixed
<nixternal> and then 4 weeks later they tell me about parking tickets
<nixternal> I am like..wth, you couldn't have told me everything at once
<nixternal> sure
<beuno> they sure have a lot of things blocking your passport renewal..
<nixternal> posted
<nixternal> ya, I am like what is next already
<beuno> thanks
<nixternal> in between my school break, I was going to take my x-wife and daughter to Greece to see their family there
<beuno> well, you'll find out, keep us updated on that   :D
<nixternal> so I am working hard trying to get it done by August
<nixternal> I know my parking tickets are bogus..I will take care of it..but it never stopped me before
<nixternal> them tickets range from 1990 to 2002 I think
<beuno> I can't help laughing every time I see the "No pony for you" on the fridge...
<nixternal> most of them around 1990 when I got my drivers license
<nixternal> heh, the government is telling me that now
<beuno> well, they must be needing money for something
<nixternal> I need to crash...2am...gotta wake up late tomorrow
<beuno> same here +2 hours
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> alrighty, chat with ya later
<nixternal> g'nite
<beuno> and I gotto get up 8am
<beuno> night!
<juliux> Tm_T, ping
<juliux> hi jono 
<juliux> jono, good flight home?
<jono> hey :)
<jono> yep, just got back :)
<jono> juliux: god trip?
<juliux> jono, yes, only 2.5h to dresden
<jenda> hey jono
<jono> cool :)
<jono> hey jenda :)
<jenda> jono: I wanted to show you something ;) I released a budget for my projects so far.
<jenda> jono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Get/PriceListJenda#head-2df923238ecc82d4acc1197f4eacfcf28d26e413
<jenda> (long live long URLs)
<jono> jenda: cool, will get to it in a bit, just about to do a call :)
<jenda> no hurry :D
<juliux> ubuntu is in a german tv show;)
<juliux> http://www.hpmerkel.com/neues.iso it is about the whole linuxtag but there is a lot of ubuntu on the screens
<juliux> Tm_T, ping
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* #ubuntu-marketing  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Tm_T> juliux: pong
<Tm_T> make it quick, don't know when this dialup is screwed again
<juliux> Tm_T, i am still waiting for the money from for the shirts;)
<Tm_T> hmm, that's not right
<Tm_T> I'm borrowing neighbours wlan atm so hopefully I stick online bit better :p
<Tm_T> I poke fellow loco member who will deal it, so I'll ping hopefully soon about it
<Tm_T> juliux: myrtti will msg you in a moment
<juliux> Tm_T, thxs
<Tm_T> and sorry 'bout lagginess
<boredandblogging> why is there a reference to automatix in the upcoming full circle magazine?
<yarddog> i remember seeing someone in here or in -news say they were going to pull that, not sure though.
<boredandblogging> oh good
<yarddog> i dont have logs of it
<jenda> eek, really?
<jenda> That's terrible.
<juliux> jenda, ping
<dergringo> I had a look at the mysql service on devubuntu.com. Well there is a service running but I have no access at all.
<Burgundavia> heh
<juliux> hi Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> hey juliux
<juliux> Burgundavia, i read you blog entry today, i didnt know that you worked for userful
<Burgundavia> work there for 18 months
<Burgundavia> why do you ask?
<juliux> Burgundavia, sorry for crashing the userful server on cebit this year
<Burgundavia> you crashed it?
<Burgundavia> that is funny
<juliux> its very easy
<juliux> the userful people were not realy happy about that
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<Burgundavia> how did you crash it?
<beuno> hey Burgundavia, congrats on the career move  :D
<Burgundavia> thankis
<Burgundavia> I am much happier for it
<juliux> Burgundavia, i just open a gimp and create an maximal file, gimp asked then if you realy want to creat a 260gb file
<Burgundavia> ahh, interesting
<juliux> Burgundavia, on new systems the system is only slowing down but on the old fedora it crashed total
<Burgundavia> wow
<juliux> i tried it at my ubuntu 6.06 system, there the system didnt crashed but it was very very slow
<Burgundavia> it is likely also the multiseat stuff
<Burgundavia> however, given Xorg is about to do input devices through HAL, truely free multiseat is coming
<juliux> i know some guy who are working with userful in germany
<beuno> that's in 7.3, isn't it?
<Burgundavia> not yet
<Burgundavia> 7.3 has the output stuff
<beuno> when is it targeted for?
<Burgundavia> the input stuff is being merged soonish
<beuno> cool, maybe it will make it into gutsy then
<Burgundavia> might
<beuno> I've heard that gutsy +1 might be a LTS, any truth to that?
<Burgundavia> there is a strong rumour to that
<juliux> beuno, i ask jono, malcolm, gerry and torsten and everybody said could be;)
<beuno> nice nice...  we need a new LTS, dapper is starting to feel oldish
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1
<Burgundavia> I added the page of approved specs to that
<beuno> aaah, I forgot about that
<beuno> when is that due?
<Burgundavia> 7th
<beuno> the approved specs look great
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> right now we just need to write something about the upcoming specs
<beuno> I like that, I already kinda did one of them for UWN
<Burgundavia> really?
<Burgundavia> for this cycle?
<beuno> just this past UWN
<beuno> #43
<beuno> installer for windows
<beuno> a quick n dirty review
<beuno> spec of the week
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> ok, my pain is normal, so that is good
<nixternal> wimp!
<nixternal> it was just wisdom teeth!
<nixternal> did they grab all 4 at once?
<nixternal> you want pain, get dry socket!
<Burgundavia> all 4
<Burgundavia> afaik, I do not have dry socket
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<juliux> morning
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<yarddog> morning
<juliux> jenda, for what price you are selling the ubuntu posters?
<jenda> juliux: weeeelll
<jenda> I'm nearly out.
<juliux> jenda, that is a general question
<jenda> how many are you interested in?
<jenda> ok
<jenda> $1 for A3
<jenda> $2.5-$3 for A2
<juliux> ok
<jenda> yarddog: yo
<juliux> jenda, perhaps we will make a1 if it is ok for you
<jenda> of course
<jenda> how many would you be making?
<juliux> we think 100
<jenda> make as many as you can ;)
<jenda> ok
<juliux> jenda, http://ubuntu.juliux.de/bilder/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=496 that is a1 ;)
<jenda> :)
<juliux> we have also two a0 posters but i have no picture of them
<jenda> So you said.
<jenda> That's cool ;)
<juliux> jenda, what do you think about ubuntu pins?
<jenda> I've been thinking abuot them :)
* jenda does happy dance
* jenda aced his Sociology/Psychology exam
<jenda> second attempt ;)
<jenda> I suppose they didn't feel like reading it, so just gave me an A.
<jenda> juliux: I think I even asked my printer guy, but no response just yet.
<juliux> jenda, doko has a contact to a producer for good pins
<juliux> jenda, not to cheap pins
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> I am loyal to my printer ;)
<juliux> i think the best thing is if you talk with doko in the next weeks about this
<jenda> hm
<jenda> where is he?
<juliux> because it is not good to have two kind of pins
<jenda> (country)
<juliux> jenda, germany
<jenda> oh, well if he is going into the business, I'll stay out.
<jenda> I can help him with advertising a bit.
<juliux> he is not a business men
<jenda> I'll talk to him.
<jenda> hehehe
<juliux> he is working for canonical as a developer
<jenda> juliux, I use the term 'business' in jest ;)
<jenda> since we're not allowed to make it a business anyway.
<jenda> :)
<juliux> jenda, https://launchpad.net/~doko
<juliux> that is doko
<juliux> without doko there would be no openoffice and gcc in ubuntu;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> cool
<jenda> I've encountered him before
<jenda> never actually talked to him, though, methinks
<jenda> I guess I'll fix that now ;)
<juliux> good luck
<jenda> beuno: When do you plan to come? I'll have an exam at 16:00 on the 27th :/
<jenda> meatballhat: yo
<jenda> meatballhat: I finally got back my sociology exam result :) an A
<beuno> hey jenda, I don't have the date set on stone, so more or less when you tell me to  :D
<jenda> beuno: ok
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: well, you can come at any time, but I'll be at school at 16:00 ;) (and likely nervous before that)
<meatballhat> jenda: WAY TO GOOOOOO    :P    (yay)
<beuno> jenda: great, we'll talk in a few days then and coordinate  :D
<beuno> we're leaving fro dresden when?
<jenda> beuno: 28/29 - midnight
<jenda> juliux: one more thing... what about the books? What's the situation?
<juliux> jenda, i have here 8 chemical book and one other book
<juliux> no idea about the rest
<juliux> i had no time yet to go to the custom
<jenda> ok, cool
<jenda> and there are two packages there?
<juliux> i have no idea
<jenda> ok
<jenda> :)
<juliux> perhaps they get back to the us
<jenda> No hurry - till the 29th ;)
<jenda> hrm?
<jenda> That wouldn't be good :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-06
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i'm working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/GutstyGibbon/Tribe1 and the 4.4.1 isn't showing up correctly
<Admiral_Chicago> is that becuase of the dots?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, it was the position i had the header. fixed now.
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: you have a typo in the name, copied from my title
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: so i do. I'll rename the page soon.
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks for pointing it out Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> poningru: how goes the tribe page
<Burgundavia> ?
<poningru> Burgundavia: finished kernel stuff yesterday
<poningru> but having trouble with the other sections
<poningru> writing up stuffs irl though
<poningru> will transfer to wiki maybe tomorrow
<Burgundavia> cool, thanks
* beuno remembers again that has to been done by the 9th
<beuno> Burgundavia: evening
<beuno> want me to work on it a bit?
<Burgundavia> hey beuno
<poningru> wait it does?
<Burgundavia> I will be working on it tomorrow
<poningru> I thought it was due day after tomorrow
<Burgundavia> the tribe1 page
<poningru> as in 7th
<Burgundavia> page says 7th
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<beuno> oh oh
<beuno> sorry, my mistake
<Burgundavia> no worries
<poningru> unfortunately I am not that forgiving
<poningru> drop and give me 54 pushups
<poningru> sorry just gotta do it
* beuno tries to go past the 3rd push up but can't
<beuno> damn skinny arms...
<poningru> lol
<beuno> anyone else doing "write support for ntfs"?
<poningru> you are?
<beuno> looks like it
<beuno> Burgundavia: just checked and seems the ntfs write support is still in drafting instead of approved, should I remove it?
<Burgundavia> beuno: what about having a little table at the start of the section saying the status
<Burgundavia> colour the approved ones green and the drafting ones yellow or something
<beuno> hmmm, innovation, interesting!   :D
<beuno> lemme see if I can make something easy on the eyes
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> I provide innovation, experience and motivation, not actual work :)
<boredandblogging> lol
<beuno> Burgundavia: those are the perks of having a couple of years of work behind you already   :D
<Burgundavia> indeed
<beuno> boredandblogging: ever found out what happened with the funky feisty competition?
<boredandblogging> nope, never got a reply
<beuno> you emailed jono?
<Burgundavia> about?
<Burgundavia> oh, that
<Burgundavia> let me tag jono right now
<Burgundavia> sent
<beuno> great
<beuno> I still have in "draft" the email for the conferences spec
<boredandblogging> did I volunteer to do something at the last marketing meeting? the one where drupal was selected? feel like I should be doing something
<beuno> boredandblogging: that was just a DIY meeting
<boredandblogging> ah, right
<beuno> boredandblogging: UWN is a lot already, but I'm sure Burgundavia can think of more then one thing you can help with   :p
<boredandblogging> I would like to help out more
<boredandblogging> i do like working on the UWN, but other stuff would be good too
<Burgundavia> the UWN stuff is great
<Burgundavia> I found I burned out on the UWN after a few months, so I needed to scale bacjk
<boredandblogging> i can see that
<Admiral_Chicago> same here.
<Admiral_Chicago> I was working on UWN when we were still doing Feisty changes, it was tought
<Admiral_Chicago> tough*
<beuno> I can handle it as long as I can keep on changing what I do in it, and the releasing part is ok
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> and as Admiral_Chicago said, as soon as I got a hold of it, those feisty changes went away  :D
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
<Burgundavia> I miss them, but not the work it took to do them
<boredandblogging> i think spreading it out is easier, starting off with updates and meetings and then filling out the meat later in the week
<Burgundavia> yep
<beuno> I admire Cody for pushing that bit, but it just made it too unapealing
<Burgundavia> the Feisty stuff actually mine
<Burgundavia> the chnages, I mean
<beuno> Burgundavia, check out those ugly colors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1
<Burgundavia> ugh, ugly colours
<Burgundavia> steal the colours from the gutsy release schedule
<beuno> let's see...
<beuno> as you noticed, visual stuff is not my strenght
<beuno> *strength
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> the full circle people appear to be moving along
<Burgundavia> my only concern is getting teh diy stuff up asap
<Admiral_Chicago> i have yet to read full circle
<beuno> Burgundavia: in my very out-of-date opinion, DIY needs content, not programming
<beuno> I haven't read it either, I think it's aimed at more basic users
<boredandblogging> is ronnie still putting the magazine together himself? seems like a recipe for burnout
<Burgundavia> yes, yes it does
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: afaik, yes
<Burgundavia> magazine is a great thing
<Burgundavia> for diy, it needs to be put up at a stable location
<beuno> it's amazing he finally pulld it through after so many had failed
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to read it soon.
<Burgundavia> and for diy, if there is stuff that needs to be done, somebody should do up a roadmap
<beuno> Burgundavia: last time I checked, DIY had almost no content to base a design on
<beuno> well, jenda or meatballhat have a more broader idea of the project, so it should fall on there side
<Burgundavia> there is plenty of content out there
<beuno> Burgundavia: not when I was coding it...
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I wish I could code
<Admiral_Chicago> me too. thats why i do all the non-coding things: bugs, documentation, support etc.
<beuno> coding burns you out too  :p
<boredandblogging> beuno: agreed!
<Burgundavia> yep
* RoAkSoAx hi
<Burgundavia> hey RoAkSoAx
<beuno> Burgundavia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1      better?
<Burgundavia> hmm, a better yellow
<Burgundavia> let me play
<Admiral_Chicago> much better looking
<RoAkSoAx> hey Burgundavia 
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps a link to the spec :)
<Burgundavia> you have status started
<Burgundavia> I would just cover the status approved/drafting
<Admiral_Chicago> where is the link to the xubuntu release?
<Admiral_Chicago> i found the spec now...
<Burgundavia> usually we cover ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu in seperate specs
<jenda> beuno: incorrect, there's plenty of content for two of the four sections
<jenda> (and has been)
<beuno> Burgundavia: overwrote your changes, I'm off it
<beuno> I added a comment woth the other colors
<beuno> jenda: my mistake then, sorry, I was under the impression there wasn't
<jenda> it just wasn't piled up neatly yet.
<Burgundavia> beuno: oh, right
<Burgundavia> beuno: go, I will play with it tomorrow
<jenda> at MT/DIYWebsite/Get there is the stuff for the Get section, readily piled - and most of the stuff for the Print section is at /DIYMarketing
<Burgundavia> jenda: so are you working currently on diy code?
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: i meant the link to the cd image.
<Burgundavia> ahh
<jenda> Burgundavia: Im coding-impaired
<Burgundavia> right
<jenda> Burgundavia: meatballhat is, and he has a few volunteers working.
<jenda> (helping)
<Burgundavia> right
<jenda> (just woke up, sorry :))
<jenda> I had to move out of the project for my exams, but I was listening to the communication and piped in occassionally.
<jenda> Last exam today, so I'll get back into it in the coming days.
<jenda> All these Burgers make me hungry. I'm off for breakfast :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
* Admiral_Chicago goes to eat a burger.
<Admiral_Chicago> literally
<beuno> jenda: how are the dates set after all?   I should arrive to prague when?
<jenda> beuno: 27
<jenda> June
<jenda> But - I'll be having an exam till about 17:00
<beuno> right, scheduled so I don't ask again  :D
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Depending on when you come, we'll meet on the airport or... downtown, I guess :)
<jenda> gotta run.
<beuno> how far away is the airport?
<beuno> ok ok
<beuno> np
<beuno> we have a lot fo time til then  :D
<jenda> beuno: airport is about 30 minutes by bus.
<jenda> the bus takes you to the end-of-the-line of the subway, and my school is three stops down from there (4 minutes or so)
<jenda> my school is as downtown as it gets.
<jenda> and my home is 4 more stops down that same line - 7 minutes.
* jenga pokes jono
<jenga> jono: about that budget... ;) I still haven't had the chance to talk to trademarks about the policy (exams over tomorrow), but thought that was a good start.
<jono> jenga: right, mail the trademarks team :)
<jenga> That I will.
<jenga> Because we have a lot to talk about ;)
<jenga> But it was you who said i should make profits public.
<juliux> jenga, ping
<jenga> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenga, can i order more stickers?
<jenga> 'fcuss
<jenga> :)
<jenga> that is, of course
<jenga> juliux: I have 1000, 800, 200 and 100 of U/K/Edu/X respectively
<jenga> + 1000 Ubuntu which are already ordered by you.
<juliux> jenga, ok i will take 300 edubuntus ;)
<jenga> vorian|dentist: do we care? ;)
<jenga> juliux: I have 200 left :/
<jenga> 216
<vorian|dentist> jenga, :(
<jenga> vorian|dentist: just kidding ;)
<juliux> jenda, then i will take the 200 edubuntus
<jenda> ok
<jenda> anything else?
<juliux> no thanks
<jenda> ok
<jenda> juliux: that makes it 90 out of the 75
<jenda> is that ok?
<jenda> (1200 stickers)
<juliux> jenda, your price get up;)
<jenda> really?
<jenda> oooh
<jenda> no, lemme recalculate - I used the charts
<jenda> the charts don't apply to you ;)
<jenda> you don't pay for shipping.
<juliux> it is 0,005 more per sticker;)
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> that makes a total of 1? :)
<jenda> (on the 200)
<jenda> no
<jenda> it's not
<jenda> it's correct
<jenda> you were supposed to pay 75 for the 1000
<jenda> 75  1.2 = 90
<jenda> where is the mistake? :)
<juliux> jenda, it s ok
<jenda> you're still getting better prices than anyone ;)
<jenda> alright
<juliux> but i think i am the only person how order 4700 stickers;)
<jenda> correct :)
<jenda> that's about a third of all my production so far ;)
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> juliux: in case I get new edubuntu stickers made, should I bump up the number?
<jenda> it'll be 7.50/100
<juliux> jenda, i am not sure
<jenda> ok
<jenda> let me know.
<juliux> jenda, the next expo is in oktober i think
<juliux> jenda, perhaps at the end of the year
<jenda> well, I was thinking before I go to Dresden ;) But sending up to 500 stickers is cheap, so no problem there.
* MenZa eats jenda
<MenZa> juliux: I'm sorry about the lack of a transfer, things have been a tad busy lately
<MenZa> juliux: I'll do it the moment I get access to a proper Java-enabled computer
<MenZa> (later today, hopefully)
<juliux> MenZa, you need java for online-banking?
<MenZa> yes.
<MenZa> I do.
<MenZa> sun-java6-plugin fails badly on my system :(
<MenZa> might try downgrading to java5
<juliux> jenda, two more books
<juliux> jenda, from thrift books
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-07
<jenda> juliux, that's great!
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<Burgundavia> poningru: ping
<boredandblogging> me
<Burgundavia> hmm, wonder if poningru had any changes to the tribe document
<heHATEme> i am 
<heHATEme> hi boredandblogging 
<Burgundavia> hey heHATEme
<boredandblogging> hey
<Burgundavia> never seen you around. Welcome
<boredandblogging> vorian?
<heHATEme> ooops
<boredandblogging> heh
<Vorian> dude,
<Vorian> Twas my other computer
<Vorian> sorry about that
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> lets do this document
<Burgundavia> everybody got gobby?
<Vorian> truly, I grovel before thee
<Vorian> yes
<Burgundavia> ok, in gobby
<Vorian> session?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<Burgundavia> this one
<Vorian> kk
<Burgundavia> document is called tribe 1
<Vorian> got it
<Burgundavia> do you need help getting started?
<Vorian> I saw you just leave
<Burgundavia> right, I was jsut checking another common server to see if there was a document there, but there is not
<Vorian> ah
<Vorian> sorry about that
* RoAkSoAx lag again!!! i hate my ISP
<Burgundavia> anybody there now?
<Admiral_Chicago> there == here?
<Burgundavia> poningru: you around?
<Burgundavia> nobody alive :(
<Admiral_Chicago> i am
<Admiral_Chicago> but i doubt you need me...
<Burgundavia> Admiral_Chicago: well, if you want to poke at some of the server specs, taht would be great
<Admiral_Chicago> for gutsy?
<Admiral_Chicago> Burgundavia: poke as in see the progress? 
<Burgundavia> no, as it write about
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, i haven't looked at the server specs at all to be honet
<nixternal> Burgundavia: how about that Carmony
<nixternal> and to say, "we would be like Ubuntu"
<nixternal> hah, he only wishes
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> I can think of no other reason Linspire would rail against the GPL
<nixternal> tell him to take his OS back to walmart..oh wait, they dropped him because they couldn't sell them
<nixternal> ya, I responded as well, and felt myself growing angry, so I stopped
<nixternal> he acts like the GPL is the only thing out there as well
<nixternal> guess he doesn't know about MIT and BSD licenses
<Burgundavia> he does
<Burgundavia> read the thread about them licensing the CNR client
<nixternal> I couldn't take no more of their forums..it reminded me of My Space
<Burgundavia> basically he said that the CNR client shoudl be free for anybody to do anything with
<n2diy_> Ok fellow marketers, sell me on why I should upgrade from Dapper to Feisty?
<Burgundavia> depends what you need
<Burgundavia> are you a conservative user?
<Burgundavia> if you want support for 3 years, you should stay with dapper
<Burgundavia> if you are happy updating every six months, go with Feisty
<Burgundavia> otherwise, take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<n2diy_> Burgundavia: I have test box, so experimenting isn't a problem. What is my gain upgrading?
<Burgundavia> there is the features tour
<Burgundavia> we worked hard to write that doc
<n2diy_> Burgundavia: features tour? Do you have a link for that?
<Burgundavia> see above
<n2diy_> Burgundavia: Roger.
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to sleep
<n2diy_> Burgundavia: Sleep is optional! :) 73, thanks.
<yarddog> morning
* RoAkSoAx hola a todos/hi all
<KerBeroS> saludos!
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-08
* pochu waves!
<pochu> Hey folks, it would be fine if could announce the next Hug Day in both UWN and the fridge. It'll be next Wednesday, on June 13th. The last one didn't have too much community contributors, so some advertising would be helpfull :)
<pochu> Also, some blogging is appreciated too ;)
<Burgundavia> pochu: email fridge-devel
<pochu> Burgundavia: is it moderated?
<Burgundavia> nope
<pochu> Ok, gonna do. Thanks!
<pochu> beuno: and for the UWN? I guess I don't have to mail fridge-devel for it :)
<beuno> pochu: you can just add it to the UWN, and I ca blog about it   :D
<beuno> (btw, I'm in madrid)  :D
<pochu> Hey :)
<pochu> beuno: Ok, cool. Gonna add it then :)
<jfalconer> Hello
<jfalconer> My name's Joel Falconer. I'm the lead singer and songwriter of an Australian grok rock band, Midnight.Haulkerton
<Vorian> hmm?
<Vorian> hi jfalconer :)
<jfalconer> I read this is a good place to ask about Ubuntu marketing matters?
<jfalconer> Hi Vorian :)
<Vorian> sure, what's your question?
<jfalconer> Well, you all know Cory Doctorow?
<jfalconer> I wrote two songs inspired by his work under Creative Commons licenses that he's taken under his wing in a sense--they became pretty popular with a few thousand downloads the week they were released.
<Vorian> ok
<Vorian> the craphound guy/
<Vorian> ?
<jfalconer> Anyway, I'm a dual OS X/Ubuntu user, and this year some of my music has been comissioned for advertising so the idea struck me that I might offer some free music for the Ubuntu project
<jfalconer> Yes, that's the guy
<Vorian> jfalconer, that would be kewl!
<jfalconer> Great. The term Ubuntu would really make songwriting easy too. Great concepts behind it.
<Vorian> sure
<jfalconer> I think music can be one of the most effective forms of viral marketing.
<Vorian> the guy you'll want to meet is Burgundavia.
<jfalconer> Right
<Burgundavia> hello
<Vorian> :)
<jfalconer> Hi Burgundavia :)
<jfalconer> How are you?
<Burgundavia> good
<Burgundavia> about to eat dinner, but I have a few moments
<jfalconer> Cool. Were you here for my explanation, or should I run through it again?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> what were you thinking of doing with this music?
<jfalconer> I've had a couple of songs commissioned for advertising lately that are going to appear in commercials, documentaries and the like
<Burgundavia> ahh
<jfalconer> And it got me thinking... if I could write an appropriate song it could be a helpful marketing asset for the Ubuntu community
<Burgundavia> hmm, that would require some video work :)
<jfalconer> Yes, but in those cases I just write the song and hand it over :) But with an operating system you can use it in a lot of ways...
<jfalconer> Website, package with the media player, and so on
<jfalconer> Free, Creative Commons music is a fantastic viral marketing asset.
<jfalconer> (providing that the music actually sounds good ;))
<Burgundavia> sure
<Vorian> I think that very cool jfalconer 
<jfalconer> Would the marketing team be interested in this?
<Burgundavia> I am a bit at a loss on how exactly it would be used, but the "if you build it, they will come" mentality is good one
<jfalconer> Should I throw together some demos and come back to you with them?
<jfalconer> And also is there an email address I should contact when I've done that?
<Vorian> jfalconer, I like the idea
<Vorian> you can email me 
<Vorian> vorian at ubuntu.com
<jfalconer> Great
<jfalconer> Thank you
<Vorian> no problem
<Vorian> thank you!
<jfalconer> :)
<Vorian> I must leave not
<jfalconer> I look forward to getting something written and working some out
<Vorian> now*
<jfalconer> Makes two of us.
<Vorian> kewl
<Vorian> ttyl
<jfalconer> Take care guys. Thanks for your answers.
<jfalconer> Bye
<Vorian> :)
<rjian> hello beuno 
* jenda does happy dance
<jenda> Marketing Team, I'm back in the game - as soon as I catch up with 'business', that is ;)
<jenda> ooh, Fullcircle looks great!
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-09
<txwikinger> Any UWN Editors here?
<elkbuntu> txwikinger, if you have a contribution, voice it here, and it'll be in the logs, or send it to ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com
<txwikinger> hi elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hi
<txwikinger> I am preparing an article from the LinuxTag in Berlin
<txwikinger> I wanted to know how much it should be in the UWN... (I will link back to our english version on our portal too)
<elkbuntu> txwikinger, the UWN should just have a summary of what the article is about
<txwikinger> about 2 paragraphs?
<elkbuntu> yeah, that would suit
<txwikinger> ok.. I will prepare that
<txwikinger> shall I just add it to the wiki?
<elkbuntu> txwikinger, yep, if you add a comment (## contact $your_name (txwikinger) for more info) it will let them know who to talk to
<txwikinger> ok.. I will do that 
<txwikinger> thanks elkbuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-10
<n2diy> omegacenti: hi, normally quite here, but the more new blood the better.
<omegacenti> n2diy: fine by me :)
<omegacenti> I am trying to become more active in promoting liux as a viabloe solution for gamers.
<n2diy> omegacenti: roger that. I'm hoping to get it into the public school systems around here.
<omegacenti> You weren't kidding on quit.
<omegacenti> quiet.
<tsmithe> beuno, omgz that ubuntustats
<tsmithe> it's automagic
<tsmithe> !!
<beuno> tsmithe: that was quick  :D
<beuno> you like it?
<tsmithe> i do!!
<beuno> I'm jsut glad it finally got to a "presentable" stage
<tsmithe> how does it do it?!
<beuno> I have much more work planned
<tsmithe> super!
<beuno> tsmithe: all kinds of plugins getting information all kinds of way
<tsmithe> plugins to what?
<beuno> tsmithe: specific plugins in PHP or python to grab each kind of data
<tsmithe> how does it automatically update? "ajax"?
<beuno> tsmithe: oh, yeah
<tsmithe> and beuno; i think having the titles being links too would be good, so one could click "The Planet" and go to the planet
<beuno> ajax, json, all kinds of toys
<beuno> tsmithe: that's a freat idea
<beuno> great
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> it's very cool
<tsmithe> beuno, using feedparser?
<beuno> tsmithe: Lipe_ has donde the RSS parsing bit in python, so he can probably answer that better then me  :D
<tsmithe> Lipe_, same question
<tsmithe> feedparser is really nice
<beuno> tsmithe: we're going to upload the code to bzr one of these days anyway
<tsmithe> i was looking for a branch :P
<Lipe_> tsmithe: I have made mi own script, I had if from before and I like to kwo how everything works
<tsmithe> Lipe_, oh but feedparser is really very fantastic :P
<tsmithe> it's very good at error handling, date parsing, html filtering; the works :P
<Lipe_> tsmithe: yes i heard so.
<tsmithe> i was just wondering - i'm using it for a web project of mine
<Lipe_> tsmithe: dates... we are having some problems with that.
<tsmithe> hehe
<tsmithe> feedparser does it very nicely
<Lipe_> tsmithe: I will try it when i have some time.
<tsmithe> it puts it into a struct_time
<tsmithe> on which you can use the time module quite nicely :P
<tsmithe> and it parses all kinds of dates; and why on earth am i singing its praises so much :P
<beuno> Lipe_: sounds like a much saner way to go
<beuno> tsmithe: I'll upload the code soonish and any suggestions will be well recieved  :D
<Lipe_> beuno: the problem is that we are parsing 110 different feeds and we need something VERY efficient.
<tsmithe> beuno, excellent
<beuno> Lipe_: yeap, stress tests will tell us what's best
<tsmithe> Lipe_, hmm. we'll see. my website will be parsing tens of thousands when it's running, so we'll see :P
<Lipe_> :)
<Lipe_> anyway, I will give it a look and then i tell you what i think of it. thanks for the suggestion.
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> hmm json looks interesting
<beuno> tsmithe: the caching part of the information was the trickiest
<beuno> so that each page view wouldn't call teh DB
<tsmithe> yes
<beuno> I want it to scale massively  :D
<tsmithe> how are you doing that?
<tsmithe> i really would like to see your code :P
<beuno> Lipe_: was very patient in redoing it until I was happy with it  :p
<tsmithe> i'm interested in this kind of development; although i'm not very proficient, yet
<beuno> tsmithe: it will be up soon, we just need to clean it a up a bit and rip out the users/passwords
<beuno> you'll get to see it  :p
<tsmithe> coolio
<tsmithe> not using Apache 2, then?
<Lipe_> hmmm... according to the headers we are not.
<beuno> tsmithe: not on that server, no, it's a red hat also  :p
<tsmithe> :o
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-02
<shahriar086> Hello everyone
<shahriar086> I am Shahriar From Ubuntu Bangladesh
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-03
<alan_m> did the marketing team mailing list get removed?
<sbc> I'm trying to clean up the wiki page a bit - removing old meeting times etc. Does anyone have the link for coordination next meeting time handy?
<sbc> I have it in my mail box somewhere, but I don't feel like going through several mails if someone here has the link close by.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-04
<m-c> Have you seen a list online that puts, in one or two pages, many of the functions small businesses use with free software?  Such as the export to a PDF function of Open Office?  I am interested in making a promotional poster for libraries and small business centers.
<candtalan> Hi there. Candtalan just testing - I am not a regular irc user so a test is useful
<candtalan> it seems to work ok - thanks
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-07
<John_B> testing = anyone here?
<pep> yes
<owh> Yup
<johnc4510> ho
 * owh is just putting together the [TOPIC] list for today's meeting.
<John_B> cool I guess I figured out how to work this
<John_B> well cya all at the meeting. got to get some lunch ttyl
<owh> Lunch? Hmm, I'm at 4:08am and I've not yet had my first coffee :)
<pep> heh, I just ate supper :)
<cody-somerville> guh
<cody-somerville> Food :/
<cody-somerville> must get some.
<owh> 45 minutes to go.
<owh> 8 minutes.
<owh> Meeting is about to start in #ubuntu-meeting
<BHSPitLappy> owh, that sucks, considering freenode's problems today
<owh> BHSPitLappy: Well, we'll just work with it.
<BHSPitLappy> owh, already.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-03
<Takyoji> So this is what I'm trying to do:
<Takyoji> I'm considering on creating a group on Facebook for finding the general census of FLOSS users in my city (my city has no LUGs at all by the way).
<Takyoji> And this is pretty much what I've got:
<Takyoji> Group Name: "Faribault Open Source Advocates"
<Takyoji> Description: "From general users to big advocates of free open source software solutions like Firefox, The GIMP, Blender, Ubuntu (or other types of Linux), OpenOffice.org, and more. Anyone that's curious of open source is also free to join in as well.
<Takyoji> This group is to find the census of advocates in the Faribault area in the hope of potentially starting an activism group to do activities to help the promotion of open source technologies."
<Takyoji> I just think I need to make it seem a little less 'boring' perhaps.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-04
<Takyoji> Just out of curiosity; what approach would be best to promoting open source technologies to small businesses? Such as what programs should be more emphasized for promotion?
<guillom> you should emphasize the kind of software that these companies use
<guillom> if you talk to them about how good Inkscape is but their business is about finance, they won't care
<guillom> that said, you may also use generic arguments such as "freely reusable code, open formats, independence" etc.
<Takyoji> I'm thinking more in the aspect of retail or contracting
<Takyoji> contracting in terms of construction
<Takyoji> What would be the argument (and I don't mean in a derogatory manner) against using Microsoft Office in comparison to OpenOffice?
<Takyoji> Generally speaking: what would be some reasons for small businesses to use OpenOffice instead
<guillom> you'll find plenty of arguments about that on the Web
<guillom> http://www.dwheeler.com/oss_fs_why.html
<guillom> and I'm off now
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-05
<Takyoji> What would your response be to a person that thinks favoring open source software as being a "cheap ass" (trying to go for anything that's lower in price regardless of quality) and that because you can edit source, but that it has no direct benefit to a standard user since a standard user isn't going to be modifying the source code ever?
<Takyoji> It's kind of like how I think my brother perceives of open source as, from what I've observed.
<Takyoji> Since supposedly anyone that's paid to develop it is supposedly a "professional".
<Takyoji> which costs money, and supposed "there's no such thing as a free lunch"
<Takyoji> I don't view it like that at all; but how would any of you try to clear up some of the misconceptions? Like, what points should be expressed?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-07
<Takyoji> Think libraries would be interested in simply running a server on their LAN that people can download CD images, Linux updates, and various open source applications (Windows, Linux, etc)? Like even if the server was bought and maintained for them?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-07
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue196
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-08
<TJK68> anyone having trouble with th enew 10.04 ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-10
<mikemonk> hi... i was wondering cause i thought many of you would be marketing savy individuals... which would you say are the needs satisfied by walmart?
<mikemonk> hi guys
<mikemonk> which would you say is walmarts target market?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-12
<benonsoftware> Any one with ideas to fix Bug #1?
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-06-08
<apache> hi 
<apache> is there any one here
<apache> hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-06-02
<R33D3M33R> hi, i'm searching for Ubuntu promotional material which we could use on our LoCo site: material which would convince people to install and use Ubuntu on daily basis.
<R33D3M33R> something like it was done for 11.04
<R33D3M33R> but updated
#ubuntu-marketing 2017-06-11
<riassmismans> Hello, someone added this under my name without my permissions, can someone delete this? http://spreadubuntu.org/en/node/826
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-06-05
<Breder> !ops
<Breder> !ops
